
Programming is a dead end job (2014) - smithmayowa
http://thecodist.com/article/programming_is_a_dead_end_job
======
WheelsAtLarge
Agree. Programming is not a white collar job. Yes, it's well paid. Yes, it's
done in an office. And yes, it's relatively safe and it looks like a white
collar job. But it's not. Traditionally, blue collar workers are equivalent to
worker bees. They are the ones that fix and make things. White collar jobs
mainly manage the bees. If you're a programmer, you make things and fix
things. It's a blue-collar job. It's important to you and your future to keep
that clear in your mind.

------
grzm
Discussion at the time (over 180 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7691332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7691332)

